# De-Vein Whole Roasted Foie?



## bprescot (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm trying to ascertain whether it is necessary/recommended to devein a lobe of foie gras prior to roasting it whole. The internet appears to be conflicted on the matter, with some sites indicating it's not necessary, others indicating it is, and still others stating that it need only be done for the main veins. 

Anybody have any experience/advice? If the recommendation is to devein, any resources out there that explain the process? I've done it only once, but it involved essentially destroying the lobe's form and integrity, reducing the foie to paste. Perhaps I was just shown a bad method...

I've got two, 2lb lobes, however, from Hudson valley and would greatly appreciate some advice before I potentially ruin a couple hundred dollars worth of beautiful product.


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 29, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=D-3YkKnqJCo


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 29, 2012)

How exactly do you plan to 'roast' it? Foie is basically straight fat, and therefore it wil turn into a puddle of said fat unless exposed to quick, high heat. Which is why it's typically served cold/room temp in the guise of torchon and terrines of some sort. Which are basically a restructured version of the original. 

All that aside... Are you concerned with keeping the lobes in some semblance of their original shape? I only ask because the easiest method for de-veining(that I'm aware of) is pushing it through a fine mesh of some sort. You can reshape the foie after if need be. Traditional de-veining is very involved and time consuming. 

The roasting part still confounds me though, I must admit....


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 29, 2012)

and in French http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=x8znNT45wkE


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 29, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=D-3YkKnqJCo



Thomas Keller would kill that chick through sheer force of will if he saw that vid... She's basically tearing it apart cave man style...


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 29, 2012)

and the butter knife method http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rl4i8914hwc&list=PL37CB2827A9A932F9&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 29, 2012)

anyway you look at it it's a messy situation. If you lightly soak the foie gras in lightly salted water over night in the fridge with ice in the brine it will be firmer and will hold up better to the deviening process.


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 29, 2012)

brainsausage said:


> Thomas Keller would kill that chick through sheer force of will if he saw that vid... She's basically tearing it apart cave man style...



I know but, this is the most common method I have seen in most kitchens.


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 29, 2012)

Thomas Keller's http://carolcookskeller.blogspot.com/2007/12/whole-roasted-moulard-duck-foie-gras.html


----------



## JMac (Dec 29, 2012)

You don't remove the veins to pan sear/ roast. i would only remove them for a terrine,mousse,torchon.


----------



## bieniek (Dec 29, 2012)

I on the other hand would definitely try to remove as much as I can even efore roasting, cause theres nothing more disgusting than eating vein whne you have nice foie gras slice. 
It will also be impossible to carve if theres big vein trapped inside - it will just tear the slice apart.

I do it/or did it with pliers with thin tips. Then the first and foremost I would leave the liver outside up until it is room temperature. This will help you take the veins out just by pulling them out.
Then I take the lobes apart, and track down the biggest vein in both of them. Usually start from the smaller lobe[catches temp faster]. 
When pulling out, I hold the lobe vein side down so the pliers go between my fingers, catch the shite and slowly ang gently pull it out.
There is less risk of destroying the liver this way, cause youre not catching it with fingers, it just lays on the inside of your hand.
There would be quite a lot in the bigger piece, again, room temp first, I think you could try to do a small incision to look around but if the vein breaks halfway you will feel that.
After that shape it, drop to ice brine I believe this is forcing the bloody bits out.

Good luck 
Youre planning on sous vide and then fry or oven roast?? If in oven, put apple and brioche underneath. Or veg...Or store the fat, can be used in many ways i like in pate or rillette, can freeze it and then peel with peeler as a salas garnish


----------



## bprescot (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow. that's a lot of responses. I'll try the plier method. As for reforming the foie into original shape, it sounds like you just try to form it by hand, and wrap it in seran wrap and stick in the fridge to solidify. I'm definitely deveining, though. Thanks everybody. I'll let you know how it goes!

Regarding the "roasting" it's what I've been calling it, but it's a bit of a misnomer. Saute over crazy high heat, in oven to finish with some sort of fruit/sweet/acid. Thinking Yuzu could be nice, but I think apples are traditional.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Dec 29, 2012)

bprescot said:


> Wow. that's a lot of responses. I'll try the plier method. As for reforming the foie into original shape, it sounds like you just try to form it by hand, and wrap it in seran wrap and stick in the fridge to solidify. I'm definitely deveining, though. Thanks everybody. I'll let you know how it goes!
> 
> Regarding the "roasting" it's what I've been calling it, but it's a bit of a misnomer. Saute over crazy high heat, in oven to finish with some sort of fruit/sweet/acid. Thinking Yuzu could be nice, but I think apples are traditional.



Cherries work quite well too. Montmorency with just a little sugar.


----------



## spinblue (Dec 29, 2012)

I've wanted to buy a lobe for some time. I'm a firm believer in paying for what you get. I've hit the web and find 1.5# grade A lobe for close to $100. Plus $40 for shipping.

Is anyone aware of where of getting it at a better price? I'm in Chicago and have to imagine there's some type of supplier locally.

Any help please. thanks.


----------



## bprescot (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Just wanted to thank everyone for the recommendations. The deveining wasn't to bad and mostly the lobes looked like they'd never been touched. Well, the second one did anyway. The first one had some... problems. But it came together in the end. Ended up serving with brioche, apple chutney, and blackberry gastrique. Paired with a sauternes that one of the guests makes it was rather nice. 

Rest of the evening was:

Pork Belly Confit
Porchetta of Porkbelly
Rottiseried Pork Leg
Lobster Fra Diavolo
Lentil Cakes with Vegetable Hash and whipped creme fraiche
Rainbow Carrots w/ Pickled Mustard Seeds
Warm Lentil Salad

All in all a lot of fun, and a lot of great food, but the whole roasted foie was the hit of the evening.


----------

